# Easy Life ProFito and shrimps



## andyh (8 Mar 2009)

Easy Life ProFito

apparently this contains trace copper, see extract below:

"The presence of high concentrations of especially iron, potassium and magnesium in ProFito, the need of the plants is fullfilled to take up large amounts of these nutrients. Moreover this plant nourishment product consists of many additional socalled micronutrients such as manganese, boron, cobalt, lithium, molybdenum, copper, tin, nickel, fluorine, iodine, aluminium, zinc, selenium and vanadium. These substances in combination with a number of rare minerals give the plants just what they need to grow up easily. The plants are stimulated to form cytokinines (plant hormones) in greater quantities so that cell division proceeds more rapidly. Leaves grow bigger and wider, and additionally the leaves show a more intensive colouration."

Anybody used this with a shrimp tank, i have a heavily planted tank and need a decent fertilizer.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2009)

I've used this with CRS, cherries and Amano shrimp.  No problems.


----------



## andyh (10 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've used this with CRS, cherries and Amano shrimp.  No problems.



Thanks George!


----------

